# ID Cichlid



## Wrcobb (Jan 2, 2020)

Can anyone identify what cichlid (at least I believe it to be) this one here is?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Gold balloon Ram, Mikrogeophagus ramirezi.


----------

